
New Xbox adapter lets people turn their power wheelchairs into game controllers - ajaviaad
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/31/21117342/xbox-adaptive-controller-freedom-wing-adaptor-wheelchair-joystick
======
notmyname
Reminds me of the work Jonathan Oxer presented at LCA 2019 about the journey
of reverse engineering and building a similar (and more capable) breakout
board for wheelchairs.
[https://youtu.be/-9Rjh8qJk68](https://youtu.be/-9Rjh8qJk68)

[https://www.superhouse.tv/product/wheelchair-control-
breakou...](https://www.superhouse.tv/product/wheelchair-control-breakout/) is
the result

